
Trump just appointed himself the White House’s top AI adviser - AliCollins
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/05/14/the-white-houses-new-ai-panel-is-a-joke-trump-is-its-top-adviser/
======
sharemywin
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/)

